# OH it's War, HBO forces Netflix to go elsewhere for its DVDs



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

From http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-57353134-261/hbo-forces-netflix-to-go-elsewhere-for-its-dvds/



> HBO, the powerhouse entertainment channel known for such shows as "The Sopranos," "Six Feet Under," and "True Blood" stopped providing the discs, which it made available at a discount, as of January 1, according to sources who spoke to CNET.​


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't stop thinking about how funny this is


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HBO's action was kind of redundant seeing how Netflix can get the DVDs elsewhere.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> HBO's action was kind of redundant seeing how Netflix can gaet the DVDs elsewhere.


Yup, that's what makes it so funny :lol:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> HBO's action was kind of redundant seeing how Netflix can get the DVDs elsewhere.


Netflix can always sign up for Prime and order them from Amazon.......

:lol:


----------

